# Nachweis von EMV-Problemen



## Kabeläffle (18 Oktober 2015)

Hallo,

diese Woche hatte ich eine spannende Inbetriebnahme. An einer Anlage mit alter Klappertechnik wurden ein paar Komponenten erweitert die per SPS gesteuert werden. Leider sind mehrere Frequenz-Umrichter verbaut, die sekundär ein Netzschütz haben. Diese Verkabelung ist traditionell komplett ohne Schirmung!
Das Ergebnis war, dass Analogsignale (4-20mA) komplett ihren Dienst eingestellt haben.

Da die Ursache ersichtlich war, wurden geschirmte Kabel nachgerüstet. Das Problem ist erst mal behoben.

In nächster Zeit wird es aber immer wieder ähnliche Baustellen geben. Daher würde ich gerne im Voraus prüfen, wie kritisch gewisse Altlasten sind, um nicht mehr nachzurüsten, als unbedingt erforderlich.
Hat da jemand Erfahrung mit Messtechnik, die hier eine Qualitative einfache Aussage treffen kann?

Folgende Geräte hab ich mir mal angesehen, bin mir aber nicht sicher, ob das eher für Esoteriker geeignet ist:

https://www.pce-instruments.com/deu...t-fm-6-det_360706.htm?_list=qr.art&_listpos=1
http://www.conrad.de/ce/de/product/...Standard-der-Baubiologischen?ref=searchDetail

Gruß
Kabeläffle


----------



## Wall-E (18 Oktober 2015)

Ich nehme für solche Analysen ein Oszilloskop und schließe daran eine H - Feld Sonde an. Gibt's zum Beispiel von Hameg oder von Rhode und Schwarz. (Aber ist nicht ganz billig)


----------



## Kabeläffle (19 Oktober 2015)

Hallo Mr. Teddy,

das Oszilloskop, welches in Frage käme, ist eher nicht von der mobilen Sorte!   

Was wären das genau für H- Feld- Sonden? 

Bin ich bei den Frequenzumrichter nicht eher im NF-Bereich von 4kHz aufwärts richtig?

Gruß
Kabeläffle


----------



## Wall-E (21 April 2016)

Hallo,
da haste Recht. Mobil ist das gute Stück ganz und gar nicht. 
Bin aber heute aufn Seminar und hab das ScopeRider von Rhode und Schwarz in der Hand halten dürfen. 
Das ist Mobile und bietet auf dem ersten Blick alles was man/ich benötige um nach Störern zu suchen. 
Bis denn dann.
Teddy


----------



## Fabpicard (21 April 2016)

Naja, man kann das direkt mit Speky machen...
Da würde ich allerdings nicht die oben genannten "Esoterik-Dinger" nehmen 
Wenn dann schon so was: http://www.aaronia.de/produkte/spectrum-analyzer/NF-Spectrum-Analyzer-NF-5030/
+ Antennen natürlich... Sind dann 1,5k€ (oder gleich den neueren V5 mit Sondensatz, dann biste aber gleich bei >6k€)

Alternativ und für die Zwecke völlig ausreichend, sogar noch für vieles andere verwendbar wäre hier meine Empfehlung:
Rigol DS1054Z für 339€
Dazu dann das:
http://tekbox.net/test-equipment/tbps01-emc-near-field-probes-tbwa2-wideband-amplifier
(Hier die Version mit +40dB Amp für 389USD)
Sind dann mit Versand unter 800 Euronen brutto und alles wird gut 

Sind sogar genug Videos dabei, wie man damit richtig umgeht 

MfG Fabsi


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (27 April 2016)

Hallo,

mehr zum Unterschied zwischen Esoterik und EMV  erfährst Du
sicher auch in der Schulung bei Göhringer:

http://www.hlg.homepage.t-online.de...com_content&task=blogcategory&id=52&Itemid=77


----------



## Kabeläffle (4 Mai 2016)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> mehr zum Unterschied zwischen Esoterik und EMV  erfährst Du
> sicher auch in der Schulung bei Göhringer:
> ...



Hallo Gerhard,

der Unterschied zwischen Esoterik und Elektrotechnik ist mir schon klar. Wobei die HF-Technik schon gewisse Tendenzen zur Esoterik hat, wenn man die Effekte nicht (mit den vorhandenen Mitteln) messen kann.

Vermutlich werden ich besser in geschirmte Leitung und Schirmschellen investieren. 

Gruß
Kabeläffle


----------

